# Yu Nakajima's Sunday Contest Average



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2008)

The results speak for themselves (obviously look at the first placing )- http://www.nascarjon.us/sunday.php

07.89, 07.57, 08.12, 07.16, 09.80, 08.23, 08.54, (10.02), 07.45, 07.96, 08.86, (07.03) = 8.16

I wouldn't expect Nakajima to cheat, but that average is almost too incredible to believe! His average is fastest than his official world record: if only it was in a real competition... I find it amazing that his slowest time was almost sub-10.

Aside: I came 31st =D

Edit: yeah, I forgot to mention that this could be an imposter just posting fake times. That thought had run through my head, but I just forgot to post it.


----------



## Gprano (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think he would lie, but anybody can enter his name with stupid times...


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 30, 2008)

Is this a joke or simply a fake impersonation? Looks too good to be real ... also, I don't think "[email protected]" is his real email address. The one he uses is on his cubing site.

(I'll eat my words if this turns out to be real)


----------



## ccchips296 (Jun 30, 2008)

i reckon this is almost certainly just some wiseguy doing a fake average in Nakaji's name...Nakaji's good but not THAT good


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah... Consistent times that low are really questionable...

5 sub-8 times?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

It makes sense that some idiot entered his name, 'cos if he really did get those times he would have posted it on Youtube ages ago! Unless he wanted to keep it secret until the results were released :S


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 30, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> It makes sense that some idiot entered his name, 'cos if he really did get those times he would have posted it on Youtube ages ago! Unless he wanted to keep it secret until the results were released :S



Yeah. You're right about that. He would've posted those times if he was getting them, and let's face it, you don't go from +- 10 avg to 8 avg overnight.


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 30, 2008)

But who would waste his time to do this? I agree that those times are impossible, but I also wonder who could do something like this. The person who did this can't get anything out of this...


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

Except some minor lulz when he reads this thread!

The main suspect will of course be MTGjumper, since he started the thread (j/k)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 30, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> But who would waste his time to do this? I agree that those times are impossible, but I also wonder who could do something like this. The person who did this can't get anything out of this...



Those times are most certainly not impossible, just really, REALLY unlikely. 

But i see this sort of thing rather often, especially on cubemania. People that claim to do 3x3x3 BLD in 3 seconds and that sort of thing.


----------



## Gprano (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe the guy behind this fake needed stickers


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

Too bad this will affect Nakaji's stats on suncon, maybe they should start with a user-system?

It's really a bad development in the cubing society, people cheating and what not... We used to follow the honor system people!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

I just tried the scrambles from that competition and got exactly the same times for the first 11 solves. The last one was a 7.02.

I am not kidding.
This is serious.
Really, I have gotten this good.
REALLY
Now worship me!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw the results a few minutes before I read this thread. I must say, it does seem rather fishy.

On one hand, it is possible that he was just %10000000000 in the zone. 

The email address isn't right I don't think though. Also, why on Earth would Nakajima lie?


I wish he would come post in here...


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2008)

He does post here occasionally.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 30, 2008)

It either A: was an imposter (chances 99.99%)
B: He really did get those times (chances 00.01%)
C: He cheated (chances 00.00% because he would win even if he didn't cheat)


----------



## ryo (Jun 30, 2008)

You forgot one possibility : 
D : was an imposter and he really did get those times.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

'rio said:


> You forgot one possibility :
> D : was an imposter and he really did get those times.



I lol'd 
There is also the possibility that its all an error by nascar jon, I remember Lucas Garron getting 4.40 avg last week


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> 'rio said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot one possibility :
> ...



That was just because the 1 at the beginning was left off. "Nakajima's" times all added up to the avg posted.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

You fail to see my point...
If we are listing all possible explanations, we can't ignore the possibility that its all caused by something on the website. Lucas Garron's 4.40 avg clearly indicates that the system is not flawless.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 30, 2008)

check cubingtechniques.com....

it's not on there, i would think something like this deserves a post like so:

"ZOMG SUB9 ACHEIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 30, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Lucas Garron's 4.40 avg clearly indicates that the system is not flawless.


That was a typo. In order to halt my submission, I disabled actually disabled my internet connection and resubmitted, but apparently the 4.40 went through first and Jon never had time to notice. 

I don't know about his email, but when we were discussing this last night on #rubik, I noted that he (almost?) always uploads his Sunday Contest videos. I have no idea why he wouldn't film and upload it if he had any idea he'd be capable of such times that day. And he's not that sneaky about his abilities, announcing good times in such a sideways fashion.
(Also, he's been doing a lot of other puzzles lately, so it would be surprising if he made such claimed progress.)

But there's the obvious thing: Times like that just don't happen, yet.
Only two times are listed above 9.00.


I've told Jon that the Sunday Contest system needs passwords...


----------



## hdskull (Jun 30, 2008)

It's fake. Nakaji never has a link to his email, and he doesn't tell people to subscribe to his youtube account, most of the time he puts cubingtechniques. So just email Jon and tell him it's a fake.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 30, 2008)

Yah, the email gave it away, as well the quote--I mean, he doesn't need to ask people to subscribe, most of us are probably subscribed to him already anyway, and he's not that type. 

There was one time that someone impersonated him on Macky's cbox, and started saying bad/cocky comments, and he had to personally go there to apologize saying that it's not him. You gotta hate it when someone impersonates you


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 30, 2008)

Remember when that one person impersonated you Harris?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery", or is it?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2008)

How often does he actually compete? I suppose it makes sense (from the perspective of the hoaxer) to impersonate someone who competes quite irregularly, but are very accomplished.

This actually doesn't achieve much: the impersonator can't really obtain the prizes if that e-mail is actually fake.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, he could always create an e-mail account himself 
Maybe he already did, but I doubt it was his aim, and I doubt they will send him stickers anyway


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

Gprano said:


> Maybe the guy behind this fake needed stickers



Lol, haha!


----------



## Me (Jul 1, 2008)

When i first saw this it immediately shown in my head that he was ascending the levels of the omnicognisant cuber!!

Then i found out it was a fake. 
I sense this could be the work of Kuti!
..
whoa J/k lets not go there.


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Jul 1, 2008)

It's not me.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

Good to hear!


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2008)

Very good to hear! I stoned for like 10 seconds before the screen staring at that average...

And then I remembered this from Macky's site's FAQ:

Q: Do you think it is possible that someone gets like 8 sec average in the future?

A: Not very likely. It's impossible with any method known. Someone needs to develop a method that allows one to find a near-optimal solution in the 15 sec of pre-inspection, that doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha. I sent Nakajima a message on YouTube with a link to this topic, and asked him to clear it up. I feel that I have done my part


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 1, 2008)

The impostor wouldn't have gotten the stickers anyway because the address would most likely be just a bit off. By just a bit, I mean like in Wisconsin instead of Hokkaido.


----------



## Zava (Jul 1, 2008)

Me said:


> When i first saw this it immediately shown in my head that he was ascending the levels of the omnicognisant cuber!!
> 
> Then i found out it was a fake.
> I sense this could be the work of Kuti!
> ...



you are an idiot.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2008)

Zava said:


> You are an idiot.




Is that due to the Kuti comment?


----------



## Zava (Jul 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot.
> ...



yes.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 1, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> It either A: was an imposter (chances 99.99%)
> B: He really did get those times (chances 00.01%)
> C: He cheated (chances 00.00% because he would win even if he didn't cheat)



It could been the owner of the Sunday Contest trying to freak people out...


----------



## Tyson (Jul 1, 2008)

Zava said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> It could been the owner of the Sunday Contest trying to freak people out...




Trying to spite Harris and not let him win for once. It would also explain how a "mistaken" average won it last week 



Tyson said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...




National pride? Friends?


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jul 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



No, cause it had nothing to do with him. 

Not the first time people in here are trying to be funny using his name in cheating schandals.


----------



## Zava (Jul 1, 2008)

TobiasDaneels said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Exactly. And I hate when they do that to him.


----------



## Zava (Jul 1, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > It could been the owner of the Sunday Contest trying to freak people out...
> ...



about national pride, ask this guy: Milán Baticz


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yu Nakajima said:


> It's not me.



I think everyone had that figured out


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 2, 2008)

um...Jon didn't get the email

"Yu Nakajima's" time won him stickers


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol the you are an idiot post.


----------



## chevyLi (Jul 3, 2008)

Zava said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



This doesn't make any sense, they make jokes on kuti , not on Hungary
And why ask Milán Baticz ? 

It's not that making jokes is funny thing to do, but it doesn't give you the right to curse other people idiot, it just show other people how low level are you in.


----------



## Kenny (Jul 3, 2008)

Talking about someone in this context without actually KNOWING him also shows people how pathetic you are. You don't know Zava, you don't know Matyi either, so...
As for Milán, he's the one you should make jokes about. [It's a funny thing that by taking Matyi out of the equation he became the so-called "best cuber" of Hungary. I think he should rather be nominated for most pathetic.]


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

What why? Why should Milan be called most pathetic??


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 4, 2008)

The only time Kuti should be brought up is during discussion of the Magic and clock WRs or the passing of the 4x4x4 WR.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 5, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> The only time Kuti should be brought up is during discussion of the Magic and clock WRs or the passing of the 4x4x4 WR.



Or of his comeback, in a few years.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 5, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > The only time Kuti should be brought up is during discussion of the Magic and clock WRs or the passing of the 4x4x4 WR.
> ...



That makes me think... I wonder if he practices cubing often still, and I wonder how good he is.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 5, 2008)

If I were him, I'd practice my butt off to prove people wrong. But who knows, he can be godly right now, or he might've quit cubing.


----------



## Gprano (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, this week 9.75 and 10.35 averages from the same guy.....
Looks strange, my mind is they all need stickers.


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking into this and beginning to ban the cheaters. If I have to, I will get rid of the prizes. If there is nothing to win, the cheating should become less. For June 29 I deleted the time posted for Yu Nakajima and recalculated the sticker winners.

What about this week? other than the "CJ" guy (he will be banned forever if he cannot provide me some proof). Has anyone heard of Hiroyuki Take and is he capable of the posted times.

If anyone notices things like this please let me know right away so that I can fix them. I don't have the time to sort through entries every day. I usually check the page once a week now.

Thanks


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiroyuki Tkae's WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAKE01

He has a 13.62 avg in competition at the Osaka Open, so 11.50 avg of 12 doesn't seem too unlikely, although it still could be fake


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2008)

hdskull said:


> If I were him, I'd practice my butt off to prove people wrong. But who knows, he can be godly right now, or he might've quit cubing.



But future result doesn't disprove past analysis. He can't prove people wrong. He can show people that he's amazing in the future, but he can't prove people wrong.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 7, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Hiroyuki Tkae's WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAKE01
> 
> He has a 13.62 avg in competition at the Osaka Open, so 11.50 avg of 12 doesn't seem too unlikely, although it still could be fake



So? Don't people usually do worse in competition anyway?

Nakajima has had a lot of sub-11s at home, yet has yet to pull off that kind of average in competition (even if it is of 5 solves)

But then again, someone could always send out a couple of emails and ask...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 8, 2008)

hdskull said:


> If I were him, I'd practice my butt off to prove people wrong. But who knows, he can be godly right now, or he might've quit cubing.



I can't see him quitting. he's way too good, and as we saw, he loves being the best. I'm sure he'll come back better than ever. I hold no grudge, he was young and under a lot of pressure, and he just made a mistake. I still admire his cubing/puzzle skill, and he is still one of the greatest of all time. end of story.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiroyuki Tkae's WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAKE01
> ...


Yeah thats why I said it wouldn;t seem too unlikely


----------



## hdskull (Jul 8, 2008)

Tyson said:


> But future result doesn't disprove past analysis. He can't prove people wrong. He can show people that he's amazing in the future, but he can't prove people wrong.



Yea okay, that's kinda what I meant. I'm just saying he can show that he's better than his dishonest results in the past.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiroyuki Take is the UWR of the PLL execution; I think he has some of his average videos too (it's not sub 12, but pretty decent). His site (blog) is here:
http://cubekora.blog102.fc2.com/


----------

